# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Camares >  Stenopus zanzibaricus? Ajuda de identificao ...

## Antonio Silva

Boas,
Este "Hspede" vinha na rocha viva... pelo que pesquisei parece-me um "Boxer-Shrimp", ser mesmo??? quanto  conpatibilidade com outras espcies de invertebrados , ser seguro a convivencia com alguns "camares"??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva Antnio Silva

Pela imagem parece ser um Stenopus cyanoscelis que a ser,  um pouco mais timido do que o hispidus.

podes ver aqui imagens

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...yanoscelis.htm

http://images.google.com/images?ie=U...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

http://www.marine-life.biz/catalog/i...hp?cPath=28_32

http://www.marine-life.biz/catalog/p...oducts_id=1483

http://www.marine-life.biz/catalog/i...yanoscelis.jpg

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Silva

:Ol:  Viva Pedro Ferreira,
Obrigado pela ajuda :SbOk:  , de facto parece-me mesmo um Stenopus Cyanoscelis, este exemplar  extremamente tmido e assustadio...  rarssimo o ver e s com as luzes apagadas o consigo ver e apenas por uns segundos... para o fotografar tive de tirar a pedra que lhe serve de refgio e fotografar a "seco"...
Vou ampliar a imagem para quem quiser opinar o fazer com imagem mais ntida:


Cumprimentos
Antnio Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva,
agora com a imagem ampliada um Stenopus ser seguramente pode  antes ser o Stenopus zanzibaricus ou o das antenas vermelhas, v aqui

http://www.meerwasserlarven.de/uebersicht_garnelen.htm

http://www.meerwasserlarven.de/garne...nzibaricus.htm

aqui tem mais

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...e_Garnelen.htm

e assim pode-se ver que o Stenopus cyanoscelis no tem antenas vermelhas

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...yanoscelis.htm

e o teu tem, da que ser possivelmente o Stenopus zanzibaricus ou o Stenopus de Zanzibar, ou o Stenopus das antenas vermelhas

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...nzibaricus.htm

s tantas essa rocha viva veio de Zanzibar ou da costa nas imediaes, Oceano Indico, ou Mar Vermelho, embora tambm exista no Oceano Pacfico.

Ser uma "jia" rara que pouco se ir dar a ver, talvez com mais tempo acabe por aparecer mais.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Antonio Silva

:Ol:  Boas,
Pois.. para um principiante como eu na gua salgada,  impossivel distinguir
os pormenores que distinguem as diversas espcies de Stenopus, 
mas de certo que este tem antenas vermelhas, assim sendo depreendo das tuas palavras que ser uma espcie pouco comum nos aqurios salgados em Portugal? O que se torna preocupante para mim como principiante, pois o aqurio tem muito pouco tempo de montado com a instabilidade nos parametros  gua que isso comporta :Icon Cry:  , assim sendo talvez estivesse melhor num aqurio mais "maduro" e de alguem mais experiente... h algum cuidado especial que aconselhes na manuteno desta espcie? ainda no meo o calcio no meu aqurio , nem adiciono Kalk... ser necessrio comear a faze-lo por este habitante? vou colocar foto doutro angulo tirada no mesmo dia.
Obrigado pela ajuda :SbOk:  
Cumprimentos
Antnio Silva

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Tranquilo
 resistente e tal como os demais Stenopus tem uma faceta agressiva para com outros Stenopus. Pode alimentar-se de de vermes poliquetas (sabellas, espirografos...), mas tal como os demais Stenopus  um "limpador" e tambm  detritivoro. Mantem as rotinas habituais, continua como at aqui e prossegue como previsto e no te preocupes. No coloques outros Stenopus dessa ou de outra espcie, a menos que formem casal, iro combater at ao fim de um ou dos dois!
Ser de facto uma espcie menos comum por comparao com outras do Gnero Stenopus, sem dvida um excelente brinde que a RV te deu. :SbSourire19:  :SbSourire: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------

